# Keeping Your Feet Warm (Sitting at a Desk in Winter)?



## PastTense

Any thoughts on how to keep your feet warm while sitting at a desk for long periods of time in the winter? Some of us have poor circulation and get cold feet easily. My method is to keep a portable electric heater running under my desk--but that is expensive.


----------



## PD-Riverman

A electric heat pad-------pull your shoes off and place your feet on the pad. Doesn't cost much to run it. If needed you can get something tapered to lay the pad on, would probably be more comfortable. Then a fluffly towel or baby blanket over the top of your feet. Keep them feet warm!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I have an old light bar from a home movie setup. It has four standard light sockets and a wall plug. Unless it is really cold in the room, a single 75 watt reflector lamp will give plenty of radiated heat. I appreciate the extra light in the winter as well.


----------



## Jim-mi

Try a 'warming tray/pad'
The kind you would put on the table to keep a dish of food warm at the pot luck..........
Low wattage

I have a couple from garage sales for just that . . .der feets warmers.


----------



## majik

How about a nice old-fashioned "gin jar"? We fill 2 litre plastic pop bottles with hot water and tuck wool socks over them and rest our feet on them. So toasty, and they stay warm an amazingly long time. If you have a wood stove and a brick, you could heat the brick on top, wrap and use it too - no extra electric!


----------



## TnAndy

You familiar with a "3 dog night" ?

Use one of them for this....keep the other two on the bed.


----------



## Tarheel

TnAndy said:


> You familiar with a "3 dog night" ?
> 
> Use one of them for this....keep the other two on the bed.


Hey is that same as a 3 cat night ?


----------



## TnAndy

Not even close......


----------



## Helena

Battery operated hunting socks will keep your feet toasty and not expensive.


----------



## Ross

We have both cats and a dog the dog is OK but wags too much creating a draft, the cats are cozy enough until the mouse dreams start! The empty dog/cat bed is often enough for me, but perhaps I have better circulation. I have in the past routed a small 3 inch duct to the area under the desk from the existing furnace ductwork.


----------



## OntarioMan

Use the exhaust from your computer. Duct the warm air from the PC to your feet.

We've just invented a PC foot warmer... the idea could be worth billions!


----------



## greif

gin jar..... drink gin.... helps thin the blood for more blood flow


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Rabbit fur lined slippers that are 3 sizes to big over downhill ski soks that are 2 sizes to big.


----------



## meanwhile

We have an old propane cook stove, huge one with a griddle to one side. The griddle stays really warm all the time. In the winter I set two clean bricks on top of the griddle and let them get warm - they can get hot enough on the bottom that it is almost too hot to touch but only very warm on top. In any case, I sit with a blanket over my lap and I just fetch a warm brick, set it on the floor and prop my feet on it. When it cools off, I change it and get the other brick. 

You could do the same thing with a wood stove.


----------



## fishhead

Good boots or fuzzy slippers is what I used. 

This year I'm putting down 1" of blue foam on the uninsulated floor and covering it with CDX plywood and then the finish covering.


----------



## Jim-mi

I found my "warmer"

Made by 3M called a "personal" warmer something.
It is not a food warmer as I mentioned in my other post.

It is a reasonable 130 watts.....

Rather than leave it in 'storage' I might as well put it to use under my puter desk this coming winter.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

I used to work in a loudspeaker factory with a cement slab floor that was very cold in the winter. This type of insulated boot worked very well for me: *http://tinyurl.com/warmboots* They look nice and the black color is a bonus in an office situation. I'm thinking of getting a pair of these now.

Peg


----------



## wogglebug

Labrador dogs. Place one under desk. Every so often they will donate you a blast of hot air.

Ugg boots (Google it). Made of sheepskin, wool in, outer leather like suede. Loose fit, very comfortable, very warm, but not for wet areas, as the outer skin/leather is not waterproof. Marvellous warm for indoors, though. And as for stylish... well, NOT.


----------



## Rick

Sad Iron or a brick, warmed on a wood stove or in the suns warmth. I like the blue board and the computer heat ideas.

Save the electric and fossil fuels for when you have to use them


----------



## JuliaAnn

Our house has little insulation in the floors, (very old house) so the floors become very cold in the winter. First thing you should do, IMO, is to get your feet off the floor if you can. I sit at our desk here many hours a day because we have a business and I need to do stuff on the computer and phone a lot. I have an old shoeshine box under the desk that I prop my feet on when sitting here. It is the perfect height. I can't sit with my feet on the floor all day--it would cause nerve pain. I noticed that when my feet are up off the floor, they don't get as cold. Also, you need something more than just socks or soft slippers, you need something with a sole of some kind to form a barrier between the fabric of your slippers or whatever and the cold floor. I found that even the thickest wool skiing socks wouldn't keep my feet warm. I started wearing cheap old Dearfoam slide on slippers, and that flexible vinyl sole made all the difference in the world. I wear those and light socks, and keep my feet up off the floor when at the desk, and that helps more than anything.

Hope you find a good solution, it can be miserable. Seems like when your feet are freezing, you're freezing all over.


----------

